# BMW e60 //M5 reviewed



## gault330i (Aug 12, 2004)

Apologies if this is a repost

http://www.edmunds.com/reviews/road...html?tid=edmunds.h..wkedmunds.firstdrive.1g.*

I wonder where they tested it, and why the reviewer had to be so damn vague!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Edmunds is next to useless.


----------

